# Comparing UK to Alberta



## sillybuggers (May 30, 2011)

My husband has a job offer in Alberta Canada and I was hoping someone could tell me how it compares with the UK. Any comparism of anything is welcome, doesn't matter how small or big it is. housing, taxes, childrens education system, food costs, clothing costs, healthcare, cars, appliances, insurance, things to do in the winter, summer etc for adults and children, crime, year round weather, etc, I have heard it snows alot in Canada and is very cold, but how much snow and how cold is cold? Any comparisms are welcome whether they are good or bad.


----------



## hotweiss (May 22, 2011)

sillybuggers said:


> My husband has a job offer in Alberta Canada and I was hoping someone could tell me how it compares with the UK. Any comparism of anything is welcome, doesn't matter how small or big it is. housing, taxes, childrens education system, food costs, clothing costs, healthcare, cars, appliances, insurance, things to do in the winter, summer etc for adults and children, crime, year round weather, etc, I have heard it snows alot in Canada and is very cold, but how much snow and how cold is cold? Any comparisms are welcome whether they are good or bad.


Well I lived in Alberta for the last 4 years, and I've visited the UK a few times. Let's see, the housing tax was about $2200/year. I would find the food costs to be comparable. Can't comment on children's education, but generally speaking a European education is considered to be on a higher level. Clothing costs are the same. Health-care is free, but ER waits in big cities are 12 hours and you can wait up to two years to have an elective procedure done. Mind you, the Canadian health-care system is on a very high level, it's just that it doesn't have a lot of resources to meet the demand. Crime is very low. The weather is horrible. I cannot stress how bad the weather is. You will have a bi-polar winter. -30 one week and +10 the next week - it will cycle like this through out the whole winter. Sales tax is only 5%. Summer is very short and dry. And you better like nature, because there isn't too much to do in Alberta in comparison to what the UK offers. Mind you, Alberta is beautiful and the cities are clean an organized. It's a great place to raise a family and have a "middle-class" life - probably one of the best places in the world. Also, remember about your UK family before making any big move like this. That's something most people forget about.


----------



## sillybuggers (May 30, 2011)

hotweiss said:


> Well I lived in Alberta for the last 4 years, and I've visited the UK a few times. Let's see, the housing tax was about $2200/year. I would find food costs comparable. Can't comment on children's education, but generally speaking a European education is considered to be on a higher level. Clothing costs are the same. Health-care is free, but ER waits in big cities are 12 hours and you can wait up to two years to have an elective procedure done. Mind you, the Canadian health-care system is on a very high level, it's just that it doesn't have a lot of resources to meet the demand. Crime is very low. The weather is horrible. I cannot stress how bad the weather is. You will have a bi-polar winter. -30 one week and +10 the next week - it will cycle like this through out the whole winter. Sales tax is only 5%. Summer is very short and dry. And you better like nature, because there isn't too much to do in Alberta in comparison to what the UK offers. Mind you, Alberta is beautiful and the cities are clean an organized. It's a great place to raise a family and have a "middle-class" life - probably one of the best places in the world. Also, remember about your UK family before making any big move like this. That's something most people forget about.


Is the housing tax the same no matter what your house is worth? Is healthcare 100% free for everyone, or do you have to pay a monthly or yearly fee? If so, how much?


----------



## hotweiss (May 22, 2011)

sillybuggers said:


> Is the housing tax the same no matter what your house is worth? Is healthcare 100% free for everyone, or do you have to pay a monthly or yearly fee? If so, how much?


No, it's free for everyone. The housing tax is based on the value the city places on it, and not the market value unfortunately. Alberta has the lowest overall taxes in Canada, so this shouldn't be your worry.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

I only have limited exposure to the UK/Europe through my travels, but I offer these insights from the Canadian perspective (currently living in Edmonton, Alberta).

- Alberta economy is good and fairly stable, although it is heavily reliant on resources, and in particular the oil/gas sector. Therefore the Alberta economy has it booms and busts... although when oil/gas is doing well and Alberta is booming... it really booms, usually out-performing the rest of Canada for ecomony and job creation.

- Weather in Alberta - we definitely have all 4 seasons. Summers can be hot and dry with June/July/August temperatures from +25c to +35c. Fall time (Sept/Oct) has beautiful scenery with the changing colours of the trees. Winter (Nov to March) - genearally we can have a week or two in December, and a week or two in January where it can get quite cold to -35c, but generally our winters average around -10c to -15c. There are winters where we have a huge amount of snow (like we did the past winter), and there are winters where we have very little snow the entire winter season. Spring (April/May) averages around +10c to +20c.

We have a camper which we have parked at a permanent camp site here in Alberta which we spend all our weekends at in Spring/Summer/Fall. Of interest, there is a british couple (now retired) from the UK who also have a camper parked at the same camp ground, so I spend a lot of time talking to them. They moved to Canada around 10 years ago, but still visit the UK freqently because of family. Although I'm not sure what he fully means by this... they continually mention over and over that as far as they are concerned, the standard of living here in Canada/Alberta is so much higher than in the UK. He mentions stuff like not having to pay some sort of television tax per each television in a household, or that in the UK he would never be able to own a camper trailer the size he has, or be able to park it someplace, let alone maneuver this camper trailer along the windy roads in the UK... or be able to sit in front of a campfire nightly and burn all the wood he wants. And that the houses/flats are so much bigger here in size for what you'd pay for something similar in the UK.

If you have any specific questions about Canada/Alberta, let me know and I'll be happy to answer them the best I can.


----------



## hotweiss (May 22, 2011)

RGS said:


> I only have limited exposure to the UK/Europe through my travels, but I offer these insights from the Canadian perspective (currently living in Edmonton, Alberta).
> 
> - Alberta economy is good and fairly stable, although it is heavily reliant on resources, and in particular the oil/gas sector. Therefore the Alberta economy has it booms and busts... although when oil/gas is doing well and Alberta is booming... it really booms, usually out-performing the rest of Canada for ecomony and job creation.
> 
> ...


I agree with every thing your wrote here. Except the weather, mind you I lived in Calgary.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

hotweiss said:


> No, it's free for everyone. The housing tax is based on the value the city places on it, and not the market value unfortunately. Alberta has the lowest overall taxes in Canada, so this shouldn't be your worry.


Healthcare is universal for everyone in Canada... but it's technically not free. Everyone in Canada pays into healthcare either through taxes, or the employer pays a portion on a persons behalf. But yes, if you are a Canadian citizen, you can walk into a doctors office, or have any type of surgery at a hosptial and not have to pay anything. 

As for house property taxes... it based on the town/city you live in, and on the value of your house and property. Generally in the large cities (Edmonton/Calgary), the larger the house, and the more land it's sitting on, the higher the property taxes will be. A standard size house in Edmonton/Calgary could be around $2500 to $3000 per year. But in small town Alberta, those numbers for the same size house could be half those dollar amounts. Those taxes generally go each city/town for development, parks, trash pickup, road/street construction/repair, etc.


----------



## liomath (May 30, 2011)

Alberta is the coldest place on the earth!


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

liomath said:


> Alberta is the coldest place on the earth!


I disagree. Saskatchewan and Manitoba are the coldest. I grew up in Saskatchewan most of my life. It's not unusual to have -40c for weeks at a time.


----------



## sillybuggers (May 30, 2011)

hotweiss said:


> No, it's free for everyone. The housing tax is based on the value the city places on it, and not the market value unfortunately. Alberta has the lowest overall taxes in Canada, so this shouldn't be your worry.


Am I misunderstanding what is meant by "universal health care"? because from reading thru older postings, some are saying its free for everyone, but others are saying its not free everywhere, some say if the employer doesn't pay the insurance premiums, then you have to, if so, then its not free! some say they have insurance but still have to pay for prescriptions, again, not free. Are things different in Alberta healthcare than in BC for example, because from what I have read, in BC its does'nt sound like its a very good system,


----------



## hotweiss (May 22, 2011)

sillybuggers said:


> Am I misunderstanding what is meant by "universal health care"? because from reading thru older postings, some are saying its free for everyone, but others are saying its not free everywhere, some say if the employer doesn't pay the insurance premiums, then you have to, if so, then its not free! some say they have insurance but still have to pay for prescriptions, again, not free. Are things different in Alberta healthcare than in BC for example, because from what I have read, in BC its does'nt sound like its a very good system,


BC is different. In Alberta as far as I know, no one pays directly into the health-care system.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

hotweiss said:


> BC is different. In Alberta as far as I know, no one pays directly into the health-care system.


In Alberta, we don't pay health care premiums. Your doctor/hospital stays are free (unless you decide to upgrade your hospital room to semi-private or private, then there would be a daily surcharge). 

Most employers have a health benefit plan which subsidizes many other out-of-pocket type expenses. For example where I work... they pay for 80% of the cost of prescription drugs, and 80% of dental work (twice yearly teeth cleaning is 100% paid for). The cost of eye checkups/glasses up to $250/year is covered. And 75% of chiropractor or massage therapy is also paid for by my employer. 

Each company and employer is different in the amounts they will cover... some more than above, some less. So it's something you may want to ask future employers here in Canada... if they have a benefit plan, and if so what and how much does it cover. If you are self-employeed (working for your self or have your own company), there are numerous optional benefit plans available for you and your family members to cover out-of-pocket dental, drugs, etc., but of course because you are the employer/employee of your own company, you are therefore responsible for paying the monthly premiums associated with the benefit plan you chose.

So summing up... in Alberta, you can see a doctor, or have a procedure (such as surgery) done in a hospital for free (universal meaning that "everyone" at minimum qualifies for this as long as you are a Canadian Citizen and living in the province of Alberta). If the doctor prescribes you or someone in your family medications, or if you need to see a dentist or get new eye glasses, those are generally classified as out-of-pocket expenses. If you are not working for an employer who has a health benefits package, or if you do not belong to a health benefit package, you are responsible for paying these out-of-pocket expenses fully yourself. But because most health benefits packages are automated now... if you need to have drug prescriptions filled, or see a dentist for fillings for example, you only pay the difference of the portion which is not covered by your employers health benefit plan.

For more information about Alberta's health care system, see the following link:

Plan benefits and services – Alberta Health and Wellness


----------



## sillybuggers (May 30, 2011)

RGS said:


> I only have limited exposure to the UK/Europe through my travels, but I offer these insights from the Canadian perspective (currently living in Edmonton, Alberta).
> 
> - Alberta economy is good and fairly stable, although it is heavily reliant on resources, and in particular the oil/gas sector. Therefore the Alberta economy has it booms and busts... although when oil/gas is doing well and Alberta is booming... it really booms, usually out-performing the rest of Canada for ecomony and job creation.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your insight, I don't quite understand your profile, you are from Canada, but an expat in Canada? doesn't make sense.


----------



## sillybuggers (May 30, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who has commented so far, but can anyone else offer some comparisms, especially other than healthcare, I know I have seen alot of people on here who are living, or wanting to live in Alberta who came from the UK. we have to make our decission within the the next few weeks,


----------



## bringyourbumpershoot (Jun 1, 2011)

sillybuggers said:


> Am I misunderstanding what is meant by "universal health care"? because from reading thru older postings, some are saying its free for everyone, but others are saying its not free everywhere, some say if the employer doesn't pay the insurance premiums, then you have to, if so, then its not free! some say they have insurance but still have to pay for prescriptions, again, not free. Are things different in Alberta healthcare than in BC for example, because from what I have read, in BC its does'nt sound like its a very good system,


If you live in BC medical is Not free, for a family of 4 you will be billed over $200./mnth
even if you want to cancel it, you cannot, It is manditory. You will recieve some assistance with perscriptions but only once you have surpassed a certain $ amount bassed on your family income. Many perscriptions are not couvered at all and some will only be couvered if you can switch to the generic form. There are also additional fees charged at your GP's office such as $150. to $200. for a physical. Some employers will pay half your medical and you pay half. Extended medical can also be purchased and will help alot if you have a family. Dentists are extreemly expensive and again, only Some employers will have that as part of their package, but this is usually only available to employees after one year. On a positive note, if anyone does have to go to the hospital for any reason, short or long term, you will not have to pay for any service you recieve, including at home recovery of physio, nursing visits, etc.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

bringyourbumpershoot said:


> If you live in BC medical is Not free, for a family of 4 you will be billed over $200./mnth
> even if you want to cancel it, you cannot, It is manditory. You will recieve some assistance with perscriptions but only once you have surpassed a certain $ amount bassed on your family income. Many perscriptions are not couvered at all and some will only be couvered if you can switch to the generic form. There are also additional fees charged at your GP's office such as $150. to $200. for a physical. Some employers will pay half your medical and you pay half. Extended medical can also be purchased and will help alot if you have a family. Dentists are extreemly expensive and again, only Some employers will have that as part of their package, but this is usually only available to employees after one year. On a positive note, if anyone does have to go to the hospital for any reason, short or long term, you will not have to pay for any service you recieve, including at home recovery of physio, nursing visits, etc.


As has been stated on this forum numerous times, don't believe everything you read on here, MSP premiums for a family of 4 are $121 a month, not $200, (just check the MSP website) and it is not mandatory, but if you don't have it, and you are not low income, you will have to pay any and all cost out of pocket, doesn't matter if its doctor visits or hospital. I just had a FULL physical including blood work, and I did not have to pay a dime as it was covered by MSP. If you have a procedure done and its your choice and not suggested by your doctor, there are times when you might have to pay, like having a blood test for colesteral, but if your doctor orders it, its covered by MSP, and so on.
But on another topic, I can't believe no one has asked, where in the UK are "sillybuggers" from, would it not make a difference when comparing things with Alberta, and also, where in Alberta is the job offer, that would make a diferrence to, after all, the UK is not all the same, right, or at least that whats been stated on this forum many times.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

hi we moved from scotland to Edmonton, Alberta 6 months ago! healthcare is free here but dental, prescriptions and optical isnt and expensive! we have a top up medical insurance through my hubbys company. We find food to be more expensive here but we have heard from family that food prices have went up back home since we left too. Car insurance is really expensive as your no claims doesnt count from the uk which is a pain but you can swap your UK license for an alberta one within 90 days without having to resit the driving test! We havent any complaints about the school system here as yet! (our boys are 9 and 5) and they really enjoy the no school uniform and riding to school on the yellow school bus! We r still discovering all the things to do with the kids here but loads of parks!! if i can help any further dont hesitate to contact me! x


----------



## sillybuggers (May 30, 2011)

kimo said:


> But on another topic, I can't believe no one has asked, where in the UK are "sillybuggers" from, would it not make a difference when comparing things with Alberta, and also, where in Alberta is the job offer, that would make a diferrence to, after all, the UK is not all the same, right, or at least that whats been stated on this forum many times.


You know, you are right, I guess it would have made more sense to have said we are from Cardiff Wales, and the job offer is in Edmonton, it just never occured to me, even thought things are not not the same everywhere in the UK, just like I guess its not the same everywhere in Alberta, but why no one before you thought to bring it up, I guess only they know the answer to that. I was hoping for a few more replies, but I guess beggers can't be choosers. So heres abit more to the situation, my husbands employer is expanding world wide, and opening new branches in Edmonton, Montreal, New York, Mexico City, Sidney Australia, Quayaquil Ecuador, Manilla, and a few other places. Some mangagers, like my husband, has been asked if they want to transfer to one of the new locations, so I am trying to find out about what life is like in some of those places, especially the costs of living there, his salary will be the equivilant of $47,000 GBP a year, no-matter which place he chooses, so about $75,000 Canadian , is that a livable wage in Edmonton, can you buy a nice house, with a big yard, drive nice cars, or would we be just getting by. I already know about the weather, which is one of the negatives for us.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

sillybuggers said:


> You know, you are right, I guess it would have made more sense to have said we are from Cardiff Wales, and the job offer is in Edmonton, it just never occured to me, even thought things are not not the same everywhere in the UK, just like I guess its not the same everywhere in Alberta, but why no one before you thought to bring it up, I guess only they know the answer to that. I was hoping for a few more replies, but I guess beggers can't be choosers. So heres abit more to the situation, my husbands employer is expanding world wide, and opening new branches in Edmonton, Montreal, New York, Mexico City, Sidney Australia, Quayaquil Ecuador, Manilla, and a few other places. Some mangagers, like my husband, has been asked if they want to transfer to one of the new locations, so I am trying to find out about what life is like in some of those places, especially the costs of living there, his salary will be the equivilant of $47,000 GBP a year, no-matter which place he chooses, so about $75,000 Canadian , is that a livable wage in Edmonton, can you buy a nice house, with a big yard, drive nice cars, or would we be just getting by. I already know about the weather, which is one of the negatives for us.


I am guessing you meant to type Guayaquil, not Quayaquil. Of all the places you mentioned, I would choose Guayaquil Ecuador, its the biggest city in Ecuador, but very modern. We just got back from Ecuador after a quik fact finding trip, and may actually retire there instead of Mexico, now we didn't actually spend much time in Guayaquil, thats just the airport we flew into, then went on to Manta and Salinas, but you can't beat the weather, it does rain, but its always warm, great beaches (that you can use year round), they use the American dollar, so easy to understand prices, very, very low cost of living, you can probably get 5 times the house you would get in Edmonton, we looked at several brand new condos in both Salinas and Manta, a penthouse for under $200k US for approx 1500sqft, 3 bd, 3bth, ocean front/ocean view, and less than $200 month HOA fees, so probably less expensive in Guayaquil as those are more touristy, retirement areas. I could go on, but lets just say that on $75,000 Canadian, you could live like a king and queen, and healthcare is probably on par with most of Canada.


----------



## Griogair (May 27, 2011)

I moved from Scotland to Edmonton, then the Bow Valley.

Weather is better than UK for skiers and people who like it dry. -35 or not, it feels a thousand times warmer than winters in Scotland when wet and cold is the norm.

Canadian general assumptions.... Mobile phones, banking and insurances are all turbo expensive vs. UK. As is beer.

There feels like less desperation (as if it's economy is healthy) vs. the UK, which I kind of feel has a slowly dying feel right now.

TV is average vs. UK but I don't watch to much box. Used cars are more expensive and it's hard to be a vegetarian.

I can only imagine that long term, there is a better chance of a higher quality of life in Alberta.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

sillybuggers said:


> Am I misunderstanding what is meant by "universal health care"? because from reading thru older postings, some are saying its free for everyone, but others are saying its not free everywhere, some say if the employer doesn't pay the insurance premiums, then you have to, if so, then its not free! some say they have insurance but still have to pay for prescriptions, again, not free. Are things different in Alberta healthcare than in BC for example, because from what I have read, in BC its does'nt sound like its a very good system,


It's "not free" in the UK either, what do you think you paid NI for? Having to pay health insurance and CCP is not any different to having to pay NI in the UK.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't really know if there are any countries in the world where health care is truly "free". A lot of countries (including Canada) have some form of universal health care where doctor/hospital visits are free to everyone. But these health services are paid for by taxes or some form of surcharges. Health care costs countries and governments millions (or billions) of dollar a year to fund and run. Where do you think that money comes from to pay for this.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

RGS said:


> I don't really know if there are any countries in the world where health care is truly "free". A lot of countries (including Canada) have some form of universal health care where doctor/hospital visits are free to everyone. But these health services are paid for by taxes or some form of surcharges. Health care costs countries and governments millions (or billions) of dollar a year to fund and run. Where do you think that money comes from to pay for this.


This is getting old, Once again, people are generalizing their statements to make healthcare in Canada sound like its the same in every province, it may be free in Alberta or Ontario for everyone, but in BC, if you don't have insurance, or not on welfare, and are not considered low income, you have to pay the bill yourself, most doctors will charge around $50 a visit, an xray at the hospital is around $100, and so on. If everyone can get it for free, why are people bothering to pay insurance premiums :frusty:


----------



## sillybuggers (May 30, 2011)

JGK said:


> It's "not free" in the UK either, what do you think you paid NI for? Having to pay health insurance and CCP is not any different to having to pay NI in the UK.


Whats with the attitude? get out of the wrong side of the bed? , I never said it was free in the UK, and I never mentioned anything about paying health insurance or CPP or paying NI, I think someone needs to take a chill pill. I am just asking people to compare living in the UK, (Cardif Wales), to living in Edmonton Alberta.


----------



## rmoo (Jun 10, 2011)

I lived in Edmonton for three and a half months last year while I was doing some research. 

In terms of cost of living I found it more expensive than the UK, especially in the supermarket although eveything comes in big portions but since I was buying groceries for just myself it was a bit of a pain. My rent was also higher than the UK although the exhange rate at the time wasn't great. I was there during the summer months which is a great time to be in Edmonton as you can do lots of outdoors stuff as the weather is really nice, the River Valley Parks are great and there is some sort of festival every weekend. In terms of healthcare, I was there on travel insurance and never had to use it, but while I was there I wanted to get an eye test but the price was between $80-100 so I held off til I got home so I could get one done at Specsavers for less than £20. I spent a couple of days doing research studies in pharmacies and the price of meds in some cases is very high if you don't have health insurance, but the majority of people do have third party insurance from their employer. Over the counter stuff is also very expensive, as a former pharmacist I was quite shocked at the price they charge for basic stuff like paracetamol when I am used to getting a box in tesco for like 30p. Mobile phones are also quite expensive as while I was there I wanted to get a Canadian SIM to put in my own phone and the cheapest was $50 which was a bit ridiculous considering you can get one for a quarter of the price in the UK. Oh, and GST is added at the till which is only 5% but it took me a while to get used to!

In my opinion, Edmonton is also very spread out and as I didn't have a car while I was there and was relying a lot on buses and the LRT, I found it quite hard to get about outside the university area, especially on Sundays. I can't comment on the cold winters but lets just say I was glad to get out of there in October before the first snowfall hit.


----------



## sillybuggers (May 30, 2011)

*Just couldn't Sleep!*

Yesterday my husband got the word that if he wanted the transfer to Guayaquil Ecuador, it was his. Since it was first on our list, he didn't hesitate in saying, YES. It was abig relief, as someone with more siniority had expressed an interest in the position, but decided to take the Manila job. We looked into moving to Canada as a backup incase Guayaquil fell through, and because so many people from the UK seem to emigrate to Canada. But with the high cost of living in Canada compared to Guayaquil, it was really a no brainer, not to mention the weather in Guayaquil is warm year round. We can buy a bigger, newer house for at least a 1/5 of in Canada, and taxes are almost non existent. His salary will go 5 times farther than it would in Canada. Gringotim, thanks for your insight to your trip, we had been to Guayaquil several years ago, so know what its like, you can't go wrong if you choose Salinas or Manta over Mexico, but I think you might already know that. Anyway, thanks to those who took the time to reply to my post, I know things about Canada that I didn't know before. Cheers Everybody!:wave:


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Health Care*



sillybuggers said:


> Am I misunderstanding what is meant by "universal health care"? because from reading thru older postings, some are saying its free for everyone, but others are saying its not free everywhere, some say if the employer doesn't pay the insurance premiums, then you have to, if so, then its not free! some say they have insurance but still have to pay for prescriptions, again, not free. Are things different in Alberta healthcare than in BC for example, because from what I have read, in BC its does'nt sound like its a very good system,


OK there used to be a Alberta Health Care payment but it was abolished a year or so ago. Obviously part of the health care budget comes from taxes just like the NI in UK. Not everything is covered though - so it is best to get a health cover from UK insurance company when you first come for 3 months. Then when you/spouse get a job there will be a deduction from salary for employer scheme. This covers dental, optical etc. You can opt to have your own personal scheme as well to double claim on expenses.

I hope this helps.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

MandyB said:


> OK there used to be a Alberta Health Care payment but it was abolished a year or so ago. Obviously part of the health care budget comes from taxes just like the NI in UK. Not everything is covered though - so it is best to get a health cover from UK insurance company when you first come for 3 months. Then when you/spouse get a job there will be a deduction from salary for employer scheme. This covers dental, optical etc. You can opt to have your own personal scheme as well to double claim on expenses.
> 
> I hope this helps.


I think you are a bit behind the times, if you read her last post, (the one before yours), you would see that they decided to move to Ecuador and not Canada.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

sillybuggers said:


> Yesterday my husband got the word that if he wanted the transfer to Guayaquil Ecuador, it was his. Since it was first on our list, he didn't hesitate in saying, YES. It was abig relief, as someone with more siniority had expressed an interest in the position, but decided to take the Manila job. We looked into moving to Canada as a backup incase Guayaquil fell through, and because so many people from the UK seem to emigrate to Canada. But with the high cost of living in Canada compared to Guayaquil, it was really a no brainer, not to mention the weather in Guayaquil is warm year round. We can buy a bigger, newer house for at least a 1/5 of in Canada, and taxes are almost non existent. His salary will go 5 times farther than it would in Canada. Gringotim, thanks for your insight to your trip, we had been to Guayaquil several years ago, so know what its like, you can't go wrong if you choose Salinas or Manta over Mexico, but I think you might already know that. Anyway, thanks to those who took the time to reply to my post, I know things about Canada that I didn't know before. Cheers Everybody!:wave:


Don't know if you will be back on here to read this, but if you are, CONGRATULATIONS! on your decision. Must be nice to have the opportunity to live and work somewhere thats not only super affordable, but warm year round, I envy you.:high5:


----------

